# Need advice on O layout



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I have several ideas about an O layout I know that o want an L shaped layout with 2 4x8 boards. But the snafu I am in os the layout needs to be able to be broken down when not in use. I am currently going through a divorce and I am staying with my parents, but my kids want to be able to play with the trains. To set up a track on the floor and then break it down is starting to hurt the back and knees. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd probably consider laying it out like the modular clubs do, each section has track and scenery, and you put them together to make a complete layout. You should be able to do something like 4x4 sections that fit together for the complete layout. You also don't need to do a full 4 foot wide, perhaps narrower with a couple more sections? You need to figure how you'll store this as well, and how much space you have.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the place to store them. Any examples of these setups?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

McFuz,

If you can, get yourself to a local train show. You'll likely see several modular setups, composed of many small-fixed-sized sub-assemblies, with the track leading into and out of each assembly positioned at exactly the same intervals, so the pieces fit together like Legos. No firm/absulote rules, other than the general concept.

For O track, modular pieces wouldn't neceassirily have to connect track sections with pins. As long as the track on mating modular pieces was reasonably aligned (to prevent derailing), you could have power jumper wires soldered to each section underneath the table, and then plug those into a common power bus. That way, you just lay the modular sections down on some framework, reach underneath, and plug in your wires. No need to worry about sliding pins from modular section A into the track holes of section B.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Typically, there are connectors under the modular sections to connect the pieces. I'd probably use Molex connectors, they work and are cheap. 

I saw a modular layout with Fastrack that just had the pieces lopped off at the edge and they counted on alignment of the modules to keep things going, appeared to work fine, I didn't see any trains derail. The modular pieces can have pins/holes to align them exactly with the other modules.

Scenery can be whatever you think you can store, obviously it has to be fastened securely to allow you to move/store the modules. Stuff that falls off when you stack them on the side is to be avoided.  Some folks have covers for their modules to allow storage and stacking. You can have folding legs or a fixed base, depending on the storage space you have available.


----------

